# Life of a Betta Hobbyist



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So, this is a journal of my weekly "adventures" as a betta lover. 

I'll try to post daily about my rescues, plant farms, and all that. :-D

Hopefully I can pick up a new female betta tomorrow. Most of them are shoved to the back of the shelves and are rarely bought. Unless my sight is failing me, I see the same purple and pink cambodian female every time I go to Petsmart, lol. 
I heard that Petsmart is starting to sell babies. If so, please let me know because I will gladly get supplies ready for a baby.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wanted a baby and now I have one that is around 3 months old. I got her today from a breeder.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Going to PetSmart today. 

Here is my game plan:
Plants- hornwort, moneywort, java moss
Equipment- ammonia test kit, tank divider
Fish- two mystery snails, possibly a female betta or baby betta 

Fishy Schedule:
Clean tanks
Quarantine snails and/or betta(s)
Test water parameters
Place plants
Start java moss farm

Ugh moment: I have school tomorrow


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I didn't ven get half of what i listed above. All I got was java moss, tank divider, and a plant. But I did get....

This little cutie. I believe it's a girl, but I'm not so sure.

I started my java moss farm, and hopefully soon I'll some moss to sell! :-D

P.S. My betta, Surf, was tryin' to mate with this baby betta. She has an egg spot, so maybe it is a girl. I know males get fake egg spots, but s/he looks as if they have eggs in them. These are petstore fish, but maybe I can have a little betta hobbyist spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't have them together, do you?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh, no. But he can see him/her through the glass. S/he is currently in a critter keeper until I can afford the whole 9 yards  (reason for a java moss farm to raise money for my rescue)

Update:
I can't get a picture now, but baby is doing fine. More colour than before. Egg spot definetly noticeable. 
Found my boy Surf preparing a nest. He really thinks he's going to mate with the new betta, .


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

10/4:
Everything is goin' well. Athen is alert, active, and doing so much better. Don't know if I'll put her up for adoption. If I do, I need to now whether or not I charge a fee and how much that would be. Hmmm......

Zues, Apollo, and Hercules have all been a bit shy. During the day, they are scared of everything, but at night, they flare for a long time. :|

Anyways, i would really appreciate any suggestions about adoptions and such. I am also looking into getting another rescue as Athena has recovered from her fin rot and slight ammonia burns.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you want to know about adoption info and how much to charge, etc you can contact Moonshadow. She's a member here and she can give you some good info.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, i have started a thread, too, but I didn't get much info out of that. Moonshadow hasn't been on here in awhile. But, if you were adopting, how much would you be willing to pay?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Agenda for Tomorrow*

Buy:
-2-5 gallon tank
-heater
-gravel

Do:
-change water for 10 gallon tank
-change water for rescue tank
-change water for 1.5 gallon tank
-re-arrange decor and plants
-scrap algae
-test water parameters

I confess that I sometimes use this forum as a "grocery list" and reminder calendar as I always check this in the morning. :welldone:


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hopefully I can go to Wal-Mart today and get the materials listed above. I want to be ready when my shipments come tomorrow and for a possible new addition to my betta family.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

how many bettas do you currently have and i think you should post some photos


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I currently have 4 bettas in 3 tanks. I NEED MORE!! Haha, lol I'll try to post some pics this afternoon


----------

